# Conexiones de una plancha ?



## rainerito (Abr 16, 2018)

Buenas tardes, tengo un electrolux odi105 el cual no me calentaba la base, la abrí, la revisé y me di cuenta que el fusible estaba abierto (ya lo compré),  el caso es que al querer armarlo se me olvido como iba conectado, tiene 2 cables rojo y azul en la base, un pcb con dos cables rojo y azul en un extremo y blanco y marrón en el otro, un cable de corriente blanco. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería. Repito: el problema es que no recuerdo como iba conectado cada cable y no recuerdo donde iba conectado el fusible, si tienen imagenes de la misma plancha con todas sus conexiones me ayudaría bastante, no quiero cometer errores y quemar algo .!


----------



## rainerito (Abr 20, 2018)

Buenas tardes, ya consegui colocar los cables, ahora solo me falta saber como y a donde se conecta el termofusible si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Iría en serie con la resistencia.


----------



## rainerito (Abr 30, 2018)

Buenas noches, busque y busque, y entre probar probar, cortocircuitar, armar y rearmar vi ya la solución, un cable que va directamente desde uno de los cables AC hasta el fusible y del fusible hasta un lado de la resistencia (Como dijo el amigo DOSMETROS), los demas cables rojo y azul van en las dos láminas del termostato. Ya calienta bien la plancha y no se sobrecalienta. Dejo algunas imágenes para quien lo necesite 





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...5MS9JTUctMjAxODA0MjUtV0EwMDAwLTgyMDQ1LmpwZw==
El orden es: azul con azul, blanco con marrón y el cable que va al fusible, blanco con marrón, rojo con rojo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)

Bien   te felicito 

 Menos mal que no traía microprocesador


----------



## yreloba (Jun 3, 2019)

Acabo de leer este y tema y quisera hacer una pregunta.

Mi plancha tiene microprosesador como dice y sale un mensaje en su pantalla (ERROR 1)

La marca es DAYTRON modelo: YPZ-801.

¿Tiene alguna idea a lo que me estaré enfrentando con tal error?

Un cordial Saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

Medí el termofusible que suele estar algo escondido


----------

